# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Άπαντα περί τροφοδοτικών PC (και όχι μόνο)

## Valis

Το topic αυτό είναι για να αρχίσουμε το κουτσομπολιό για τα τροφοδοτικά μας. Παρακαλείστε να ανοίξετε τα τροφοδοτικά σας και να τα φωτογραφήσετε για να τα δούμε!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Ποιο απ'όλα?  ::

----------


## nvak

> Ποιο απ'όλα?


Το ακριβότερο  :: 

Valis αν έχεις σχέδια τροφοδοτικών ανέβασέ τα να τα δούμε. 
Συνήθως τα επώνυμα μηχανήματα έχουν και τα καλύτερης ποιότητας τροφοδοτικά.

Το χειρότερο τροφοδοτικό που συνάντησα ποτέ ήταν πρίν 5 χρόνια σε μιά παρτίδα 20 PC της Altec. Καίγονταν όλα το ένα μετά το άλλο, αλλά το χειρότερο ήταν ότι έκαιγαν μαζί τα πάντα (MB, CD, δίσκο κλπ) !! ::  

Ένα άλλο σημείο προστασίας που έχουν αρκετά σημερινά τροφοδοτικά, είναι να μην ξεκινάν όταν υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. 
Μία φορά είχα κάψει 2 από βραχυκύκλωμα σε πληκτρολόγιο, μέχρι να καταλάβω τι γίνεται !! 
Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται με τα σημερινά, αν τους βάλεις ενώ δουλεύουν βραχυκυκλωμένο πληκτρολόγιο ή USB. Αν κάποιος το δοκίμασε ας μας το πεί.  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Το ακριβότερο


Μάλλον αυτό τότε, μιας και τα άλλα που έχω είναι ιδιοκατασκευές (όχι του pc  ::  )

Switch με βάρος κάπου στο 1 κιλό και για χρήση σε vhf. Το κινητό είναι για μέτρο σύγκρισης όσο αφορά το μέγεθος. Τα στοιχεία τα βλέπετε. 13,8 v στα 14 amp.
Θα το ανοίξω και κάποια στιγμή, αλλά τώρα βαριέμαι  ::

----------


## Valis

> Ποιο απ'όλα?


Όλα φυσικά!

----------


## ALTAiR

ή έστω το καλύτερο. 
Το πρωί με την αυγούλα... Όχι φλασιές βραδυάτικο! 
Μη φλασάρει κανα τροφοδοτικό Κυριακάτικα.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το χειρότερο τροφοδοτικό που συνάντησα ποτέ ήταν πρίν 5 χρόνια σε μιά παρτίδα 20 PC της Altec. Καίγονταν όλα το ένα μετά το άλλο, αλλά το χειρότερο ήταν ότι έκαιγαν μαζί τα πάντα (MB, CD, δίσκο κλπ) !!


Στο ΤΕΕ που δουλεύω έχουμε περίπου 20 pcs της Altec της τάξεως του pentium II/400MHz και έχουμε αλλάξει λίγο πολύ τα τροφοδοτικά σε όλα, είναι όντως γνωστό το πρόβλημα με εκείνη την παρτίδα τροφοδοτικών.
Σε μερικά έχει αλλαχτεί και 2 και 3 φορές, βαράγανε ώντας στην εγγύηση, αλλαζαντόσουνα με ίδιας παρτίδας και φυσικά ξανακαιγόντουσαν. Ευτυχώς m/b μόνο 3 είχανε κάψει σε σύνολο και κανένα άλλο hardware part.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Το ακριβότερο 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό τότε, μιας και τα άλλα που έχω είναι ιδιοκατασκευές (όχι του pc  )
> 
> Switch με βάρος κάπου στο 1 κιλό και για χρήση σε vhf. Το κινητό είναι για μέτρο σύγκρισης όσο αφορά το μέγεθος. Τα στοιχεία τα βλέπετε. 13,8 v στα 14 amp.
> Θα το ανοίξω και κάποια στιγμή, αλλά τώρα βαριέμαι


Έλα ανοίγει εύκολα!

----------


## ALTAiR

Λοιπόν.
Heroichi ACE 480PB
Δεν είναι της σειράς, αλλά όχι και κάποιο τρομερό. Είναι όμως αθόρυβο, δε μου έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα(παίζει 24h την ημέρα) και φτηνό σχετικά. Μάλλον τίμιο θα έλεγα. Τροφοδοτεί mobo με 4 δίσκους(sata2 & Ata133) 2 dvd-rw, 5 usb2.0 συσκευές κλπ Το φέρνει σίγουρα η Oktabit.

Περισσότερα θα μας πούνε οι ηλεκτρονικοί μας από τς φωτός που παραθέτω.
Κράτησα την υπόσχεση μου!

Ξεκινάμε.

----------


## ALTAiR

Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## ALTAiR

Συνεχίζουμε και τελειώνουμε!  ::  
Δεν πήγαμε για μπάνιο σήμερα και είχαμε χρόνο βλέπεις.

----------


## Valis

Καλή περίπτωση τροφοδοτικού! Κύκλωμα φτιαγμένο γύρω από το ΤΝΥ267 με παθητικό PFC(μεγάλο πηνίο στο καπάκι), που είναι καλή και δοκιμασμένη σχεδίαση με καλύτερη απόδοση. Κύκλωμα ελέγχου στροφών των ανεμιστήρων (τουλάχιστον του ενός). Νομίζω όμως ότι οι ανορθωτές είναι λίγο στο όριο. Μπορείς να μου πεις πόσα και τι γράφουν τα μεγάλα μαύρα πράγματα που είναι βιδωμένα στην δεύτερη ψήκτρα; Έτσι θα δούμε αν πραγματικά μπορεί να βγάλει τα ρεύματα που λέει. Ο συγκριτής που είναι στην έξοδο (κάθετη μικρή πλακέτα) φαίνεται να παίρνει πολλαπλές εισόδους. Αν είχε και ένα crowbar νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει κανείς σχεδιαστικά πιο πολλά! Ακόμα και τα ασφαλιστικά είναι μέσα σε θερμοσυστελλόμενο. 

Το μόνο κακό που βλέπω είναι οι πυκνωτές στην έξοδο, σχεδόν όλοι αν διακρίνω καλά είναι TEAPO 2ης και 3ης γενιάς, όπως επίσης και CapXon. Κάποια στιγμή πρώτα τους CapXon, μετά τους 2ης και μετά τους 3ης γεννιάς θα τους πάρεις στο χέρι. Το πότε εξαρτάται από την χωρητικότητά τους, την θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας και το slew rate του ρεύματος στην συγκεκριμένη έξοδο. Ίσως είναι και λίγο ανησυχητική η ενδιάμεση χάλκινη ψήκτρα που φαίνεται σε φωτογραφία. Αυτό ίσως δείχνει ότι είναι θερμικά στο όριο. Ίσως και όχι όμως. 

Γενικά όμως είναι ένα όμορφο και τακτοποιημένο τροφοδοτικό με σχετικά σύγχρονη τεχνολογία.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλή περίπτωση τροφοδοτικού! Κύκλωμα φτιαγμένο γύρω από το ΤΝΥ267 με παθητικό PFC(μεγάλο πηνίο στο καπάκι), που είναι καλή και δοκιμασμένη σχεδίαση με καλύτερη απόδοση. Κύκλωμα ελέγχου στροφών των ανεμιστήρων (τουλάχιστον του ενός). Νομίζω όμως ότι οι ανορθωτές είναι λίγο στο όριο. Μπορείς να μου πεις πόσα και τι γράφουν τα μεγάλα μαύρα πράγματα που είναι βιδωμένα στην δεύτερη ψήκτρα; Έτσι θα δούμε αν πραγματικά μπορεί να βγάλει τα ρεύματα που λέει. Ο συγκριτής που είναι στην έξοδο (κάθετη μικρή πλακέτα) φαίνεται να παίρνει πολλαπλές εισόδους. Αν είχε και ένα crowbar νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει κανείς σχεδιαστικά πιο πολλά! Ακόμα και τα ασφαλιστικά είναι μέσα σε θερμοσυστελλόμενο. 
> 
> Το μόνο κακό που βλέπω είναι οι πυκνωτές στην έξοδο, σχεδόν όλοι αν διακρίνω καλά είναι TEAPO 2ης και 3ης γενιάς, όπως επίσης και CapXon. Κάποια στιγμή πρώτα τους CapXon, μετά τους 2ης και μετά τους 3ης γεννιάς θα τους πάρεις στο χέρι. Το πότε εξαρτάται από την χωρητικότητά τους, την θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας και το slew rate του ρεύματος στην συγκεκριμένη έξοδο. Ίσως είναι και λίγο ανησυχητική η ενδιάμεση χάλκινη ψήκτρα που φαίνεται σε φωτογραφία. Αυτό ίσως δείχνει ότι είναι θερμικά στο όριο. Ίσως και όχι όμως. 
> 
> Γενικά όμως είναι ένα όμορφο και τακτοποιημένο τροφοδοτικό με σχετικά σύγχρονη τεχνολογία.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Χρήστος


Προφανώς λες για τα τρανζίστορ πάνω στη μεγάλη ψύκτρα. Δεν το ξαναανοίγω τώρα! Δε βλέπω πάνως να γράφουνε κατι επάνω, δες και εσύ τις φωτός. Σηκώνουνε αρκετό ζουμ.
Σε ευχαριστούμε.

Άλλος φωτογραφίες?

----------


## Valis

> Προφανώς λες για τα τρανζίστορ πάνω στη μεγάλη ψύκτρα. Δεν το ξαναανοίγω τώρα! Δε βλέπω πάνως να γράφουνε κατι επάνω, δες και εσύ τις φωτός. Σηκώνουνε αρκετό ζουμ.
> Σε ευχαριστούμε.
> 
> Άλλος φωτογραφίες?


Δεν είναι τρανζίστορ, είναι δυο διοδάκια μαζί με ένα κοινό πιν! Σιγουρα Γράφουνε κάτι πάνω αλλά στις εικόνες δεν φαίνεται. θα σου στείλω ένα δείγμα σε λίγο.

----------


## Valis

Στέλνω μια φωτογραφία για παράδειγμα για τα διοδάκια

από αριστερά διαβάζει κανεις

- C25P048 25A / 50V
- BYQ28200 10A / 200V
- 2SK1338 N-channel MosFET 35A 
- S10C40 10A / 40 Volt

----------


## Danimoth

Έφτιαχνα έναν υπολογιστή προχθές που άνοιγε αλλά η οθόνη δεν έδειχνε τπτ, δηλαδή δεν ξεκινούσα καν και αφού τον είχα γδύσει και είχα αποσυνδέσει τα πάντα είπα να αρχίσω να συνδέω διάφορα και να ανοίγω το pc να δω που θα κολλήσει. Με την πρώτη δοκιμή σκάει το τροφοδοτικό μπροστά στα μάτια μου, καπνοί σπίθες κλπ.

Το κακό: ήταν ότι ...... μέντες  ::  
Το καλό: ήταν ότι κατάλαβα αμέσως που ήταν το πρόβλημα : )).

Το τροφοδοτικό ήταν Jou Jye, τι έχετε να πείτε για τα συγκεκριμένα?

Τα άλλα που έχω είναι ένα Chaintech(350W, χαμηλός θόρυβος), ένα Thermaltake Pure Power(πολύ ωραία στην όψη, ε καλά τροφοδοτικό είναι βέβαια  :: , 520W, πολύς θόρυβος) και πλέον παίρνω της Corsair 520W/620W(2 είναι όλα κι όλα) άψογα, αποσπώμενα καλώδια, ελάχιστος θόρυβος έως ανύπαρκτος  :: . Τέλος ένα NC-Silence 420W passive cooling, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πια αυτή την εταιρεία, οπότε υποθέτω ότι έκλεισε  :: .

Δεν τα ανοίγω γιατί δεν είμαι authorized personel  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Έφτιαχνα έναν υπολογιστή προχθές που άνοιγε αλλά η οθόνη δεν έδειχνε τπτ, δηλαδή δεν ξεκινούσα καν και αφού τον είχα γδύσει και είχα αποσυνδέσει τα πάντα είπα να αρχίσω να συνδέω διάφορα και να ανοίγω το pc να δω που θα κολλήσει. Με την πρώτη δοκιμή σκάει το τροφοδοτικό μπροστά στα μάτια μου, καπνοί σπίθες κλπ.
> 
> Το κακό: ήταν ότι ...... μέντες  
> Το καλό: ήταν ότι κατάλαβα αμέσως που ήταν το πρόβλημα : )).
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό ήταν Jou Jye, τι έχετε να πείτε για τα συγκεκριμένα?
> 
> Τα άλλα που έχω είναι ένα Chaintech(350W, χαμηλός θόρυβος), ένα Thermaltake Pure Power(πολύ ωραία στην όψη, ε καλά τροφοδοτικό είναι βέβαια , 520W, πολύς θόρυβος) και πλέον παίρνω της Corsair 520W/620W(2 είναι όλα κι όλα) άψογα, αποσπώμενα καλώδια, ελάχιστος θόρυβος έως ανύπαρκτος . Τέλος ένα NC-Silence 420W passive cooling, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πια αυτή την εταιρεία, οπότε υποθέτω ότι έκλεισε .
> 
> Δεν τα ανοίγω γιατί δεν είμαι authorized personel


Θα μας τα ανοίξεις!!!
Ούτε εγώ είμαι authorised personel.  ::  

 ::

----------


## sotirisk

Αν τα ανοίξεις όμως και σκίσεις το αυτοκολλητάκι "void warranty if removed", χάνεις την εγγύηση.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αν τα ανοίξεις όμως και σκίσεις το αυτοκολλητάκι "void warranty if removed", χάνεις την εγγύηση.


Και εγώ την έχασα, αλλά τι να το κάνεις? Αν είναι να σου καεί και να στα κάψει όλα εκεί μέσα...  ::

----------


## Valis

> Αν τα ανοίξεις όμως και σκίσεις το αυτοκολλητάκι "void warranty if removed", χάνεις την εγγύηση.


Όχι απλώς void, violate it!!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Αν τα ανοίξεις όμως και σκίσεις το αυτοκολλητάκι "void warranty if removed", χάνεις την εγγύηση.
> 
> 
> Όχι απλώς void, violate it!!!!


  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Όχι απλώς void, violate it!!!!


Εγω λεω rape  ::  !!!

----------


## ALTAiR

Άντε ρε, θα ανοίξετε κανένα να το δούμε?
Valis ξεκίνα εσύ καλή τη πίστη!

----------


## lakis

Με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι που λειτουργούν με pico 12VDC, θέτω το εξής ερώτημα στους ηλεκτρονικούς μας:
Θα επιθυμούσα να τοποθετήσω μιά μπαταρία μολύβδου, η οποία θα παρεμβάλεται μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού και του ρούτερ και σε περίπτωση διακοπής της ΔΕΗ να τροφοδοτείται από την μπαταρία. 
Το σύστημα βέβαια θα πρέπει να μην επιτρέπει την υπερφόρτιση της μπαταρίας και επιπρόσθετα θα πρέπει να είναι εύκολο στην κατασκευή, φθηνό και αξιόπιστο. 
(Στο μυαλό μου είναι το σύστημα που έχουν οι συναγερμοί).
Παρακαλούνται οι συναδμήτες ηλεκτρονικοί να μας δώσουν τα "φώτα" τους.

----------


## Vigor

> Με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι που λειτουργούν με pico 12VDC, θέτω το εξής ερώτημα στους ηλεκτρονικούς μας:
> Θα επιθυμούσα να τοποθετήσω μιά μπαταρία μολύβδου, η οποία θα παρεμβάλεται μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού και του ρούτερ και σε περίπτωση διακοπής της ΔΕΗ να τροφοδοτείται από την μπαταρία. 
> Το σύστημα βέβαια θα πρέπει να μην επιτρέπει την υπερφόρτιση της μπαταρίας και επιπρόσθετα θα πρέπει να είναι εύκολο στην κατασκευή, φθηνό και αξιόπιστο. 
> (Στο μυαλό μου είναι το σύστημα που έχουν οι συναγερμοί).
> Παρακαλούνται οι συναδμήτες ηλεκτρονικοί να μας δώσουν τα "φώτα" τους.


Δές την σχετική υλοποίηση που ξεκίνησε ο Afanas:
*Ups Στο Hager - Τα Φώτα Σας*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31620 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31620 Internet

----------


## MAuVE

Τροφοδοτικό από τηλέφωνο Cisco 48 volts.

Είχα τρία από δαύτα, μία μέρα που η ΔΕΗ χοροπηδούσε, κάηκαν τα δύο.

Η γέφυρα είναι εντάξει, μάλλον τ' ολοκληρωμένο (ΤΟΡ244Υ) δεν άντεξε.

----------


## Valis

> Τροφοδοτικό από τηλέφωνο Cisco 48 volts.
> 
> Είχα τρία από δαύτα, μία μέρα που η ΔΕΗ χοροπηδούσε, κάηκαν τα δύο.
> 
> Η γέφυρα είναι εντάξει, μάλλον τ' ολοκληρωμένο (ΤΟΡ244Υ) δεν άντεξε.


Έχω ξαναδεί τροφοδοτικό με TOP να έχει χαλάσει για τον ίδιο λόγο. Εύκολη φτηνή και "όλα σε ένα λύση" αλλά μάλλον είναι ευαίσθητα...

Αν θέλεις, πιθανόν να έχω ανταλλακτικά TOP244Υ για επισκευή.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν θέλεις, πιθανόν να έχω ανταλλακτικά TOP244Υ για επισκευή.


Βέβαια και θέλω. 

Αν έχεις ανταλλακτικό στείλε μου pm για να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## Vigor

Τα τροφοδοτικά της Chieftec τα χρησιμοποιεί κανείς? Εντυπώσεις?

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτό των 550W μιας και ψάχνω κάτι σχετικά φτηνό σε active PFC (κάτω από 100 ευρώ), ορμώμενος από τη σχετική ανακοίνωση έναρξης εκπτώσεων από γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων ειδών υπολογιστών.

----------


## noisyjohn

Μια και με έχει κυριεύσει η σπαρίλα (...αντε να ξεβιδώνεις  ::  ), θα πώ μόνο αυτό:

Switching τροφοδοτικό, που να μην παράγει θόρυβο στην κάρτα ήχου (για απαιτήσεις ηχογράφησης). Η μόνη αθόρυβη λύση που είδα είναι κάρτα firewire (Terratec) σε φορητό (και να δουλεύει με τις μπαταρίες). Οτι και να γράφουν οι κατασκευαστές καρτών (για SNR -108 dB), απλά δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς καλή τροφοδοσία.

Mr Valis καμμία ιδέα;  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Μια και με έχει κυριεύσει η σπαρίλα (...αντε να ξεβιδώνεις  ), θα πώ μόνο αυτό:
> 
> Switching τροφοδοτικό, που να μην παράγει θόρυβο στην κάρτα ήχου (για απαιτήσεις ηχογράφησης). Η μόνη αθόρυβη λύση που είδα είναι κάρτα firewire (Terratec) σε φορητό (και να δουλεύει με τις μπαταρίες). Οτι και να γράφουν οι κατασκευαστές καρτών (για SNR -108 dB), απλά δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς καλή τροφοδοσία.
> 
> Mr Valis καμμία ιδέα;


Βασικά πρέπει πιο πολύ να αναζητήσεις το πρόβλημα στην κάρτα ήχου και την καλωδίωση του ήχου, παρά στο τροφοδοτικο. Έχεις κάρτα που πραγματικά να έχει μεγάλο SNR (άσε τι λέει!); Γενικά πάντως ότι δουλεύει με μπαταρία (βλέπε λάπτοπ αλλά χωρίς τροφοδοτικο συνδεδεμένο) είναι λογικό να δουλεύει καλύτερα.

η κάρτα firewire πέρνει σαν είσοδο ψηφιακό σήμα οπότε δεν μπορεί να επιρρεάζεται από τον αναλογικό θόρυβο...

----------


## noisyjohn

> .......
> Βασικά πρέπει πιο πολύ να αναζητήσεις το πρόβλημα στην κάρτα ήχου και την καλωδίωση του ήχου, παρά στο τροφοδοτικο. Έχεις κάρτα που πραγματικά να έχει μεγάλο SNR (άσε τι λέει!); Γενικά πάντως ότι δουλεύει με μπαταρία (βλέπε λάπτοπ αλλά χωρίς τροφοδοτικο συνδεδεμένο) είναι λογικό να δουλεύει καλύτερα.
> 
> η κάρτα firewire πέρνει σαν είσοδο ψηφιακό σήμα οπότε δεν μπορεί να επιρρεάζεται από τον αναλογικό θόρυβο...


Η κάρτα είναι Creative ZX Pro, οχι οτι καλύτερο. Η καλωδίωση ήχου είναι δοκιμασμένη και με άλλο pc (φορητό με firewire) και είναι ΟΚ. Αυτό που ακούω είναι σίγουρα χειρότερο από 50 dB SNR. Το πρόβλημα φάνηκε όταν συνδέθηκε με καλό AV ενισχυτή (ακούγεται θόρυβος υψηλής συχνότητας > 1000 Hz). 4 πράγματα μπορεί να φταίνε:

1. Η κάρτα
2. Οι γειώσεις της μητρικής
3. H/M θόρυβος π.χ. από κάρτα γραφικών, δίσκους κλπ
4. Το τροφοδοτικό

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι κατά πόσο τα συνηθισμένα τροφοδοτικά φιλτράρουν σωστά το θόρυβο και άν αξίζει η αλλαγή σε κάτι πολύ πιό ποιοτικό και ακριβό. Διαφορετικά (οπως σωστά είπες για την firewire), υπάρχει πάντα η λύση αγοράς εξωτερικής κάρτας ( 7.1 ch περίπου 280 ευρώ)

----------


## Valis

> 1. Η κάρτα
> 2. Οι γειώσεις της μητρικής
> 3. H/M θόρυβος π.χ. από κάρτα γραφικών, δίσκους κλπ
> 4. Το τροφοδοτικό



Θόρυβος από την κάρτα ή αλλο υποσύστημα ή irq κλπ κλπ μπορείς να δεις με το να μεταβάλλεις το load του συστήματος ή/και της χρήσης περιφερειακών. 
Αν μεταβάλλεται ο ανεπιθύμητος ήχος τότε κάτι από αυτά φταίει. Αν συνεχίζει ίδιος μπορεί να είναι και το τροφοδοτικό.

Πάντως μου έχει τύχει τροφοδοτικό να έχει αρμονικές περίπου στα 1000Hz... Σοβαρό ρόλο παίζει και η πολύ καλή γείωση του πλαισίου καθώς και της μητρικής.

----------


## STEL10S

Το προβλημα με τα παρασιτα στον ηχο ειναι κυρια απο την γειωση.
Οταν συνδεεις τα καλωδια του ηχου, επειδη εχεις 2 γειωσεις (απο τον ηχο και απο το τροφοδοτικο) καποιο ρευμα θα περασει τελικα απο την καλυτερη γειωση, και δημιουργει παρασιτα. 
Π.χ. αν μπορω να παρομοιασω το ρευμα με το νερο, το νερο θα προτιμισει να φυγει απο τον αγωγο που ειναι πιο μεγαλος.

Για αυτο οταν βαζεις μπαταρια βλεπεις διαφορα.
Για αυτο αν βαλεις ηχεια με μπαταρια, παλι θα δεισ διαφορα.

Το καλυτερο ειναι να παρεις καρτα ηχου με optical ouput,
οποτε δεν θα εχεις "2" γειωσεις

----------


## lakis

Στα 1000Hz είναι το κατώφλι της ανθρώπινης αντίληψης του ήχου. 
Στη συχνότητα αυτή στατιστικά ο άνθρωπος αντιλαμβάνεται τα 0dBA. 
Ένα μικρό δείγμα αποδεκτών μπορεί να αντιληφθεί και κάτω από αυτή την ηχοστάθμη. Το πρόβλημα της μεταφοράς του ήχου βρίσκεται στο μικρόφωνο που εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί αναλογικά. Μετά την μετατροπή του από αναλογικό σήμα σε ψηφιακό τα πράγματα γίνονται πιό εύκολα. 
Μέχρι και σήμερα όμως δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί μικρόφωνο το οποίο να λειτουργεί ψηφιακά και να είναι αξιόπιστο.
Το αναλογικό μικρόφωνο προσομιώνει καλύτερα την αντίληψη της ανθρώπινης ακοής μιά και ο άνθρωπος αντιλαμβάνεται τον ήχο αναλογικά. Εξ αυτού προκύπτει και η ανάγκη χρήσης των λογαρίθμων ως μέτρο για την ηχοστάθμη. 
Αν γινόνταν χρήση δεκαδικού συστήματος τότε θα είχαμε μεγάλο εύρος αριθμητικών τιμών, αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος, ότι το κατώφλι της αντίληψης της ανθρώπινης ακοής βρίσκεται στα 20μΡα και το ανώφλι (εκεί που σπάει το τύμπανο) 200Ρα. Δηλ. ένα εύρος τιμών που είναι 10 στην 16.
-Συνήθως τα τροφοδοτικά παράγουν χαμηλές συχνότητες.
Η συχνότητα των 1000Hz μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα δόνησης και στη συνέχεια συντονισμού κάποιας μεταλλικής επιφάνειας.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Το προβλημα με τα παρασιτα στον ηχο ειναι κυρια απο την γειωση.
> Το καλυτερο ειναι να παρεις καρτα ηχου με optical ouput,
> οποτε δεν θα εχεις "2" γειωσεις


+++ κάτι που δεν σκέφτηκα. Το PC είναι σε UPS. O AV ενισχυτής όχι.



> .....
> Μέχρι και σήμερα όμως δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί μικρόφωνο το οποίο να λειτουργεί ψηφιακά και να είναι αξιόπιστο.
> .....
> Η συχνότητα των 1000Hz μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα δόνησης και στη συνέχεια συντονισμού κάποιας μεταλλικής επιφάνειας.


Για το λόγο αυτό πολλές επαγγελματικές κάρτες έχουν εξωτερικό A/D converter και φυσικά είναι πανάκριβες. Από κάρτες των 250 ευρώ δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε πολλά.




> Πάντως μου έχει τύχει τροφοδοτικό να έχει αρμονικές περίπου στα 1000Hz... Σοβαρό ρόλο παίζει και η πολύ καλή γείωση του πλαισίου καθώς και της μητρικής.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Οτι είναι μια χαρά για ψηφιακά κυκλώματα μπορεί να είναι συμφορά για αναλογικά και το ανάποδο.

Μου φαίνεται οτι χρειάζεται ένα ακόμα τοpic  :: .

----------


## MAuVE

> Switching τροφοδοτικό, που να μην παράγει θόρυβο στην κάρτα ήχου (για απαιτήσεις ηχογράφησης). Η μόνη αθόρυβη λύση που είδα είναι κάρτα firewire (Terratec) σε φορητό (και να δουλεύει με τις μπαταρίες). Οτι και να γράφουν οι κατασκευαστές καρτών (για SNR -108 dB), απλά δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς καλή τροφοδοσία.


Εσωτερική κάρτα ήχου καλή για ηχογράφηση, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει.

Για μετρήσεις χρησιμοποιώ το EDIROL UA5 http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/mar02/a ... rolua5.asp 
και όταν χρειάζομαι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη δυναμική περιοχή μπροστά από αυτό τον "ήσυχο" προενισχυτή των μικροφώνων μετρήσεως : http://www.earthworksaudio.com/35.html 

Ηχογράφηση υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες μπορεί να σου δώσει αξιοποιήσιμα αποτελέσματα σε επεξεργασία για architectural acoustics (αν ψάχνεις για κάτι τέτοιο).

Αν πας με laptop και δυναμικό μικρόφωνο, τ' αποτελέσματα θα είναι για τα μπάζα.

----------


## noisyjohn

Ξεφύγαμε από το topic, τέλος πάντων, έμμεσα είναι και θέμα θορύβου τροφοδοσίας ...



> Ηχογράφηση υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες μπορεί να σου δώσει αξιοποιήσιμα αποτελέσματα σε επεξεργασία για architectural acoustics (αν ψάχνεις για κάτι τέτοιο).


Δεν ψάχνω κάτι exteme σε frequency responce και raise time, απλά ένα σύστημα για αρκετά καλή ηχογράφηση:
1. Βινυλίου από καλό πικ-απ (Thorens TD125 / βραχ SME serius III)
2. Ερασιτεχνικές ηχογραφήσεις (μουσική με φίλους)
3. Αναπαραγωγή 5.1 ή 7.1 της προκοπής.



> Αν πας με laptop και δυναμικό μικρόφωνο, τ' αποτελέσματα θα είναι για τα μπάζα.


Για ποιοτικά μικρόφωνα συμφωνώ, για laptop με κάρτα firewire δεν συμφωνώ. Μία ικανοποιητική λύση που σκέφτομαι για ερασιτεχνική ηχογράφηση:
κάρτα
http://www.elina.gr/php/page.php?lang=g ... &indexer=1
και για μικρόφωνο (καλό για τα λεφτά του)
http://www.elina.gr/php/page.php?lang=g ... 76&indexer

----------


## ALTAiR

Άντε ρε σεις, μόνο εγώ άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό μου και έχασα και την εγγύησή του?
Ρίχτε καμια φωτογραφία να βλέπουμε τι παίζει!

----------

